

Twitter's Business Model - bootload
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/01/twitters-busine.html

======
mattmaroon
"And I also noted that some of the best web companies of our time; Google,
YouTube, Skype, and Facebook all launched without a business model and too
their sweet time getting to one."

Wait, aren't 3 of those still unprofitable, with no sign of change? I mean,
technically they have business models, but Twitter can just sell ads and then
they'll have as good a one as any but Google on that list.

~~~
aston
True. And what about eBay, Amazon, and the other huge internet sites that
actually do make a ton of money and actually did have a business plan
relatively soon in the game? Chopped liver?

------
sammyo
I just can't believe that there isn't a forward thinking Angle/VC out there
that wouldn't be willing to keep the servers hot for such a classic viral
internet 'phenom' until, over time, a natural monetary use appears. Twitter
(like youtube) maintains it's cool factor by not telegraphing how it hopes
it'll make it's founders billions.

------
ctingom
I think of YouTube and Skype as loss leaders.

~~~
aston
I'd love to be the founder of a company that exits as big as those two 'loss
leaders' did. And there's nothing saying they won't make it up (and more) in a
few years.

